# Nicotine Lethal Dose



## Gizmo (7/10/13)

For those of you who are interested I found this article very interesting http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00204-013-1127-0/fulltext.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/13)

very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Yeah, clearly not as toxic as believed. Hopefully we will be getting new research with the upsurge of ecigs.


----------

